# Flashdisk mounten

## dbk-gravity

Wie mounte ich eine PCMCIA Flashdisk? /dev/sda ist es nicht wie bei einem CF Adapter.

/dev/hdx hab isch on Probiert, oder ist da noch ein Trick bei?

Mein PCMCIA system sollte soweit laufen.

Die W_lan Karte lÃ¤uft jedenfalls  :Wink: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Schau mal mit dmesg - ich glaub, da findest Du dann, als welches Device er das Teil reingehängt hat.

Ich hatte auch schon USB-Sticks, die sdb1 oder ganz wild sdb3 waren...

----------

## ZX-81

Hatte damit auch erst ein Problem. Bei mir hat

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

<M>     PCMCIA IDE support

```

 im Kernel gefehlt

----------

## dbk-gravity

alaska!

danke  :Smile: 

----------

## dbk-gravity

hmm unter was muss ich den gucken?

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose)

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 (root@notebook2) (gcc-Version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 Thu May 26 08:00:36 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff40000 - 000000001ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff50000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 MSI                                   ) @ 0x00000000000f8310

ACPI: RSDT (v001 MSI    1029     0x03092005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff40000

ACPI: FADT (v002 MSI    1029     0x03092005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff40200

ACPI: MADT (v001 MSI    OEMAPIC  0x03092005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff40300

ACPI: WDRT (v001 MSI    MSI_OEM  0x03092005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff40360

ACPI: MCFG (v001 MSI    OEMMCFG  0x03092005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff403b0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 OEM_ID OEMTBLID 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x000000001ff434b0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 MSI    MSI_OEM  0x03092005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff50040

ACPI: DSDT (v001    MSI     1029 0x03092005 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 130880

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126784 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ d000000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose console=tty0

fbsplash: verbose

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 1989.887 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 508024k/523520k available (2904k kernel code, 14704k reserved, 1196k data, 180k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3915.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=1957888)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.436 MHz APIC timer.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.POP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000100000, using 6144k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=4

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (38 C)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio2

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K15, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x13 (1075 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x4 (1450 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x2

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0xc

ACPI wakeup devices: 

POP2  RTL AC97 MC97 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI device 1002:4373 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, pci mem 0xfbdff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI device 1002:4374 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, pci mem 0xfbdfd000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI device 1002:4375 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, pci mem 0xfbdfe000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[fbfff000-fbfff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ReiserFS: hda7: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc00007db5e0]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 425 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc200000f8c00, 00:0c:76:f7:db:e7, IRQ 18

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1462:0291]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

eth1: link down

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.1 [1462:0291]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0480, PCI irq 20

Socket status: 30000810

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff804b9b60(lo)

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xcffff 0xe0000-0xfffff

psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

```

----------

## ZX-81

Da scheint noch was zu fehlen. Steckt die PCMCIA Karte? Unterstützt der Kernel das Dateisystem darauf?

----------

## dbk-gravity

Hmm aber was?

ich hab es mit fdisk probiert da sollte das dateisystem doch egal sein!?

Die Karte sollte für Backups von Ciscoroutern dienen. Ok ihren zweck erfüllt sie, aber ich wurde sie schon ganz gerne mit linux "packen" können.

----------

## Fibbs

Ist bei Dir vielleicht hotplug nicht gestartet?

Hast Du mal nachgesehen, ob das Modul pcmcia_cs auch geladen ist, wenn die Karte steckt?

Wenn dem nicht der Fall ist, hast Du das Modul mal manuell geladen?

Bei mir geht's so. Ich stecke die Karte ein, dann lädt hotplug das Modul pcmcia_cs, dann erscheint in dmesg und in /var/log/messages (ich benutze syslog-ng) eine Meldung, dass der Treiber geladen wurde und das Device /dev/hde angelegt hat, und dann kann ich /dev/hde1 mounten.

Ich benutze übrigens kein udev, meine Systeme laufen noch immer auf devfs.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## dbk-gravity

Seit udev hat sich da einiges getan.

Hotplug geht nich mehr zu emergen, aber angeblich sit das jetzt im Kernel drin. (wenn ich Unsinn erzähle so möge man es mir bitte nachsehen, bin da noch nich so fit. Jedenfalls gibts so einen Sinn für mich)

Es scheit jedenfalls zu gehen. USB klamotten erkennt meine Kiste sofort. 

Maus / Kartenleser und auch die gute alte Orinoco PCMCIA W-Lan Karte läufen problemlos.

----------

## tuxian

@dbk-gravity: Siehst du die Flashdisk mit fdisk -l ?

----------

## dbk-gravity

Nein, steht nicht in der Liste  :Sad: 

Meno, was kann den das noch sein?

----------

